# Camera Canada prices equal or better than B&H



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Camera Canada presently has sale prices on Canon and Nikon D-SLR cameras that are equal or better than B&H.

Canon 7D: US$ 1,399 vs C$ 1,199
http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=3814B005

Canon 6D: US$ 1,999 vs C$ 1,889
http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=8035B003

Canon 5D Mark III: US$ 3,299 vs C$ 3,299
http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5260B003

Nikon D7000: US$ 896 vs C$ 889
http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=33752


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Good to know, thank you very much.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone here ever ordered from them before? Are the warranties OK - not gray market, like some of the cheap places in the US? Just wondering...


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I have purchased from them and they are not grey products. Happy with their service.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Paddy said:


> Anyone here ever ordered from them before? Are the warranties OK - not gray market, like some of the cheap places in the US? Just wondering...


You're referring to Camera Canada? I have purchased tens of thousands of dollars worth of gear from them, regularly visit their London, Ontario physical store and have had coffee with their VP. They're great people.


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Great! Thanks for the link


----------



## squaresnappr (Aug 27, 2009)

I will also chime in here and say that are a great company to deal with. I don't live near them and ordered one of my camera bodies with them online. Right after I ordered, they called me the next morning to let me know when I would be receiving it. They also asked if I needed any other accessories so I bought another battery because they were cheaper than every other place for the battery.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

They sell Canadian-warranted products - not "grey market." This includes Nikon lenses with Canadian 5-year warranties. They occasionally break up camera / lens kits and sell the items separately at a discount. When they do, they're clear in the description in what they're selling.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Interesting, why does the owner look familiar? Name rings a bell too think we've crossed paths before. Stand up guy if I recall. 

Note that most if not all of the photo retailers such as Henry's and Merkle with price match online shops.


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

It depends, Nikon cameras and lenses are almost the same price from USD to CAD, which is awesome because whenever I buy from B&H or Adorama the conversion is more like 1 USD to 1.06 CAD, which really does add up in the long run, infact a lot of the Nikon lenses I have found to be cheaper in Canada to, which is awesome, especially with the Nikon embargo that they haves these days.


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot to sharing this kind of information its is useful for me to create video production.

*nybmedia.com*


----------

